# Fluting a barrel



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where a guy could get a barrel fluted?


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Why do you want to flute you barrel and what type of barrel and action is it. Is it a heavy target barrel or a standard factory hunting barrel.

I dont recommend fluting a barrel after it is already been installed on your barrel.

The fluting process is pretty involved and to have it done the right way you really want the barrel fluted before the bore is bored.

better off buying a whole new barrel.

lax


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

If you want to most gunsmiths can either do it or haveit done for you I think around 150 to 200 bucks, for another couple hundred you can get a new barrel. basicly all fluting does from my undersanding is dissipate heat a little better, and lighten a bull barrel, s far as accuracy I dont think they really help much if any


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

From what I have read fluting is supposed to make the barrel stiffer, which is supposed to help with accuracy.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Fluting a barrel does not make it stiffer. If you take 2 barrels of the same contour and the same weight, the unfluted barrel will be stiffer. If you take a fluted barrel and an unfluted barrel of the same weight, the fluted barrel will be stiffer. This is a common misconception. If you're still looking for a gunsmith to flute you're gun, give Joel Ackerman in Dickinson a call. I'm not sure what he charges on a factory gun, because he has to take the barrel off to do it, but he charges $85 to flute while installing a custom barrel. His number is 701-483-6503.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

It seems gun makers have been tricking us by saying fluting does add stiffness as I have read from Savage, Remington, Ruger...ect. Dirty buggers, they don't tell you the whole story!!!!

I just read an interesting article on this.

http://www.snipercountry.com./Articles/ ... luting.asp

Here is the conclusion if you don't want to read the whole thing.



> Conclusions
> In conclusion, a regular plain barrel is a lot stiffer than a fluted barrel of the same outside diameter; however, a fluted barrel is a lot stiffer than a regular barrel of the same weight. Fluting will definitely dissipate heat quickly. And it is not because the surface area is increased; it is because the heat is allowed to reach the outside temperature at a faster rate by removing materials. If your bull barrel becomes unbearably hot on the surface, it is safe to assume that the bore temperature is at a point where it can literally dissolve soft materials. This will damage your bore in the long run.
> 
> So if you wish to flute your barrel, it should be because you want to reduce the overall weight of your rifle and you want your barrel to cool at a faster rate. Fluting your barrel with the belief that it will add stiffness just doesn't make any scientific sense.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

I very much like the looks of fluted, heavy barrels, and now most mfgs. offer this on many standard barrels. However, they are not necessarily worth the $, for any noticeable difference. Apples and oranges, but I do agree that if you want a fluted barrel, have one installed, already fluted, or purchase one, Factory new fluted.


----------

